# Legal Draw Weight For Deer Hunting



## Fur and Feathers

I have heard many different statements on what is a legal draw weight for hunting whitetail deer in Michigan. I have a youngster who will be bow hunting this year and want to make sure they are legally pulling the at least the minimum draw weight. If there is no minimum what do you guys think would be an ethical minimum weight?:help:


----------



## Redjay

Ever seeing anything in any of the hunting guides in regards to minimum draw weights for archery deer hunting.

Growing up, my father set our minimum at 45lbs, but with the faster speeds of today's bows set up with carbon arrows and the new generation broadheads I'm thinking you can probably lower that standard to 40 or maybe even 35lbs.

As always, the most important thing is accuracy, personally with today's arrow speeds, I think a 35lb modern bow pushing the right arrow, broadhead set up into the boiler room makes meat out of any deer at a reasonable distance (20 yards??)

Just my .02


----------



## skipper34

Many of today's younger archers forget the fact that when bowhunting started in Michigan there were two types of bows, the recurve and the longbow. Both were very primitive by today's standards, but both accounted for many deer killed. I used a recurve bow back in the 60's which had a 40 lb. pull. I took several deer with that bow, cedar arrows, and broadheads which I sharpened myself. The key word is "shot placement" and even more important is "close range" which would equate to "20 yards or LESS", usually less. So to answer the original post, yes, by all means set him up with a bow that he is comfortable with as far as draw weight. Let him use that set-up for practice and then when he has become efficient with it, meaning accurate, move the poundage up to where he is still comfortable and let him hunt. Today's compound bows have a draw weight range of about 10 lbs. so he should be able to start with, say, a 30 and then let him try a heavier weight such as 35 or 40 after some shooting practice. A 40 lb. compound is more than adequate for whitetail deer with proper shot placement and reasonable range.


----------



## wildcoy73

Michigan has no min. draw weight for hunting. So to that a parent and a hunter must make the call. i feel good letting my wife hunt with her youth bow set at 40lbs a micro midas. but i have seen some older bows that i would not use at that weight. biggest thing is still shot placement, even more so with light draw weights. Self control will be the biggest thing. the lighter weight will not break bones like a 60lb bow so be very very carefull with proper shot placement


----------



## malainse

Wild is correct, Michigan has no minimum draw weight for bows...

Has been answered here and is also listed on Ask the DNR...


----------



## FishTales

I remember seeing a clip one time, I think it was Michigan Outdoors, about a woman that had taken something like 28 deer over her deer hunting career.
I believe she took them all with a 30 lb bow, traditional style.
Just a thought that it is possible.
Rich


----------



## boehr

No regulation in Michigan requiring minimum draw poundage.


----------



## timj

When I first got my Son into archery he took a Doe & a Spike with a youth bow set at 30lbs. He was using 80 grain broadheads. We had no problem recovering those deer.


----------



## walleyeman2006

35lbs is enough.........with young hunters marking trees inside the effective range is a good idea......i still do it ....takes the guess work out .....

get good broadheads and make sure the youngun practices with em.....and no matter what brand make sure you check the blades....one dull blade at a low wieght like that can lead to big trouble.......ive yet to find a dull muzzy blade but other companies have let me down before....


----------



## michigandeerslayer

nuge shoots 51# and he kills all kind of game. If you put something sharp thru the lungs or heart it will die. Just know your limits and range


----------



## MERGANZER

I agree that the 35 lb range is about as low as I would recommend but as stated above there are a lot of variables. My daughter is using 30lb right now and I told her she needs 35 to hunt. Thats just a benchmark I put on as well as 15 to 20 yds consistent 4 to 5 inch groups. The most crucial element other than shot placement is a properly tuned bow push RAZOR sharp heads. If my daughter wants to seriously hunt this fall I will have to do some research on head arrow combos etc. Good luck to you and the kid this fall get em close and the youngster will do fine! I think your largest obstacle is that darn shoulder blade

Ganzer


----------



## srconnell22

i would avoid mechanicals with such a low draw weight....stick with the cut on contact type heads. Lowest I've ever heard of was a woman who used to shoot and kill all kinds of deer with 28 lbs. 

Get a workout rubber band and have him pretend he's pulling a bow back with that...it will strengthen the shoulder and back muscles and make pulling 35-45 lbs easy. If he has any of the newer bows, 45 lbs will feel like 30 used to. 

Practice, Practice, Practice!


----------



## malainse

Law part has been answered...Turning into a debate and we know what happens next....


----------

